# Ebates



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Is anyone using it? I heard about it somewhere and now starting to look into it as I order quite a bit online from amazon, well.ca, etc.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

I know some shoppers on my other boards use this and are happy with it. I started using it but then lost the promo amount they deposited into my account so I just lost interest. If you shop a lot on those two sites, then perhaps try it out.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Active user of both Ebates.com and Ebates.ca. I use .com far more often that its CDN counterpart. Cash back is easy; I receive my deposits via PayPal. If you ever note amounts missing, fill out the online request form and you'll get a response almost immediately (unlike Aeroplan that used to take forever.) I've never had a request denied.


----------



## FinancialPanther (Jul 13, 2013)

I have used both .ca (>$350 CAD cashback) and .com (>$800 USD cashback). It used to be a goldmine when I was booking work travel with credit card (Holiday Inn was always 4.5% to 15% back). Now I use it for online shopping, never had a problem. They even re-sent me checks after I forgot to cash them and they expired.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We used them to order TD Aeroplan cards. 

No issue. Got the cheques, cashed them. All good.

Have not used them since.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Honestly never heard of them until now. I'm a member of greatcanadianrebates which it looks like is the same idea, and probably has the same cash backs. I've probably gotten 800-1000$ cash back from them over the years.


----------

